
Kickstarter: The World's Most Portable Electric Skateboard - ArcBoardsEV
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/arcboardsev/arcboardsev
======
ArcBoardsEV
Hey everybody, my team and I just launched the Arc Board on Kickstarter a few
days ago. We're looking to build the world's smallest, lightest electric
skateboard, and we've been funded 25% of our $100,000SGD goal in 5 days! Would
like to share it here so we could get some feedback on our campaign, and to
answer any questions if there are any! Thanks!

